# New No 93, rabbet, chisel plane



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review Andrew. Are you going to buy the 92 as well?


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Not at this time, I got what I needed, so I will move on to other tools, as the budget permits. I just though the 3/4" would be more versatile in my woodworking.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

i have a few hand and block planes for trade in the forums if your interested? two #5's one #6 and two block planes both are from craftsman but work like a block plane should.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I've been hankering after one of the 92s for a while now myself. At over $100 for a hand tool, it's nice to have the validation of other users.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

I bought my 92 used (but really not) on ebay & saved a bit, so don't overlook that as a source, and I agree that it's a nice plane & works well. Good review. -SST


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks for the info, always looking to increase my tool collection and this looks useful


----------

